# Heartburn on 2ww



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls

Firstly good luck to you all on your 2 ww
Sending the baby dust  

I'm 5dpo... I have really sore (.)(.) 
But omg I have had really bad heartburn the past two day... It's killing me... So dramatic   but nothing taking it away. I have never had heartburn before. Does anyone get this?

Anyone have any other symptoms they would like to share...


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey  yeah I did get bad heartburn on the evening of my ET  and my god it was killing me for 3 day then I took gavinson  and wow that really help the heartburn and it is safe during 2 ww and good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi.. thanks for the reply  

happy days, its safe to use... will give that a go   xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your welcome and sound like good news
Becky7 xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Hails,

During my 2ww I had heartburn (I have never had heartburn in my life!) - was around 5-7dpo and also had brown spotting... Tested 3 days early and got my first BFP!! So heartburn sounds like a good sign if you never get it!  Good luck xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi ladyg85

Thanx for your reply  the heart burn has settled today. Thank god! I couldn't eat it was burning my throat. Ha I thought something was up until my mum said it's heartburn  

Only other sign at minute is achey (.)(.) and skin breakout. Hate spots


----------



## Hopingitwill (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi- hopefully this heartburn is a good sign! How you getting on now? I am also in my tww had hutburn a couple of time and I never get it. My boobs have been sore from about 5dpo. Have given up symptom spotting as they always end with af but as this month we have our first consultation a little part of me is hoping for that miracle... Realistically I know the chances are very very very slim ( due to dh sa) but that niggly part of my brain keeps telling me .... It only takes 1! I am now around 9dpo and due on next weekend. Gl will have my fx got you x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi... 

My heartburn settled around 8 dpo I'm on 11 dpo now... The 2ww interesting  

There is always hope doll....   let's hope it's a good sign xxx


----------



## Hopingitwill (Dec 31, 2011)

I havnt had anymore. Fx though that it is a good sign. Had day 21 progesterone blood results back and they were 32.5. Reckon I was about 4 dpo so i think based on these figures I ovulated. Let me know how you get on Hun x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

I'm out this month  my Af arrived 12 dpo... totally devastated. 
Wish you luck   xx


----------



## Hopingitwill (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry for you Hun. I don't think is my month either as boobs not really as sore as they were. Holding onto the fact that I have my first appointment since my refferal 3 days after period due to start. Have a feeling will be early though. What's next for you Hun?


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

We are trying naturally now. I get acupuncture on and on a lot of vitamins and minerals so hope the will help me   fingers crossed you don't get your period! Xx


----------

